# 80 new mice.. lol



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

My sister and I got into mice at around the same time, but her breeding "strategy" was to just put everything together and see what she got.. And what she got was a whole lot of mice! She decided to get out of mice and focus on her rats, so instead of her euthanizing them all and selling them for feeders, I took on most of her colony... Over 60 pups of various ages and around 20 does. I only took one juvenile buck that has the pattern I'd like to breed for (double banded dutch). So now I'm going to try and sort them all out. I have no idea which ones are related so I'll stick with my main lines, but I'm gonna see what I get out of the litters. Here's a few shots:

3 very pregnant does









Nursing does




































Litters from the does above:


















An interesting looking pup









More does


















Their pups:









the 2 light ones near the centre are SO shiny I think they could be satins









The buck









Him with my other juvenile buck, Buckley.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

omg what a lot of meece's and so many colours how cool.

forgot to ask where abouts are you from?


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

I know, every time she got a new mouse she would pick something different than what she had, so she ended up with a wide range of colours. Her bucks were all different too, but I didn't want to take them (other than the one) since I have my own. I'm from Winnipeg, Manitoba.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

could be just me but it even looks like you may have one or two blues in that litter of blacks as well as the satins


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> could be just me but it even looks like you may have one or two blues in that litter of blacks as well as the satins


in fact i think i count 4 blues but shiprat may tell you better


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think those blues might be doves.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

There are a few blues in both those big piles of babies.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow, lots of mice


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Baby pile #1 today


















Closeups of a couple awesome looking brindles


















Potential keepers from baby pile #2. 2 females on the left, the rest are males. The brownish one isn't anything special but I like her colour and I want to see what she looks like grown up. The two PEWs are definitely satins, and *might* also be Himalayans. The other 3 males are black tans, I will decide which one of them I want to keep when they're bigger. The rest of the litter are all blacks and blues... Is it harder to tell if a black mouse is satin or not? They're all so darn shiny.. Since I don't know which litter is which, and my sister doesn't know which of the mice she bred together, I have no clue where the satin even came from :? 









This one's obviously the dam of the tans









A long hair









And one with a CUTE heart shaped belly spot! Her only marking <3


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

gos what i wouldnt give for a blue or two  even off colour i'd love em and spoil em and well lol you get the picture 
anyone know if you can get blues from breeding two lilacs or doves together coz dont they carry the dilute gene or something not all that grat on genes


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

From my understanding, blue is a dilution on a black based mouse. Lilac (dove in the UK) is a black with both blue and pink eye dilutions. Dove (lilac UK) is a black with blue and chocolate. So depending on the zygosity of your mice for PE and chocolate, you may be able to get a blue from lilac or dove mice.

You can definitely see how each dilution affect the colour of the mouse..

Here's a black, dove, and blue









And a lilac









I'm still learning myself, so if I'm way off I hope someone corrects me!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

O.M.G What a wonderfully varied whole big lot of little meeces...the adults look like nice big mousies, and the babies look to pretty nice as well.

I don't know whether to be jealous or....I just don't know...wow.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

I know, eh? I had a total of 20 mice including 4 juveniles and a litter of 4 pups.... And now I have (holy canoli) well over 100 :shock: Plus that near Hereford chinchilla doe popped out 12 pups this morning, the other 2 with her are ready to burst, and 2 more have started showing signs of being pregnant......

Oy. :|


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Dove is a black mouse with the pink eye dilution. No blue involved.

Lilac is a mouse that shows both blue and chocolate.


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello gypsy

Your Pic with the Lilac this is incorrect... it must be a Silver... because lilac shows more grey....and silver is blue white dove.. so aa dd pp 

And the blue baby what color of Eyes it have? When they are red.. it is also a silver...because i think the blue shows like ice..and mostly it is silver...

It is only for information...when you have so so many pinkys...it is better you splitting in other Box. Than they become all milk...

regards tipex


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Your 'lilac' is a dove mouse, not a silver. Silver is much paler and has an icy cast to it 

Sarah xxx


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

In the US, dove and lilac are opposite, so that's what I was going off of.. Not sure why I thought lilac was blue with PE though, I'm learning from your site SarahY - that list of genes is very helpful! I must have misread the lilac one though  It's strange how much PE dilutes colours! Makes me wonder what exactly Swarlos is... (my PE very pale yellow buck)

tipex, the pups have no trouble getting enough milk. If you read the OP, you would have seen that this is my sister's colony of over 100 mice that I took on instead of all of them being killed.. There's ~10 lactating does, 2 very pregnant does, and 3 more that will have pups in the next week or so. I don't have the cage space (or the desire, really) to have a seperate cage for each litter. When I breed 1 or 2 does at a time, I isolate them just to keep the lines seperate, but I have no issue with group cages. If the pups aren't strong enough to get milk, I would want to cull them anyways, since I breed for health and temperament over anything else.


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

sarah It is a Question of the monitor...that you have.. in me leptop it looks very icy this dove...so more like a silver than a dove..

dove have more red pigment... like this...










and this are silvers little










I Know that because i breed whit familiy trees...

That a baby have no milk it is not a question of normal selection i think.. I think it's just cruel. But that is your choice..

gruss tipex


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Mmmmmm, 
I think......._I think_, that Sarah is fairly familiar with Doves and their differences from Silver


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:



> sarah It is a Question of the monitor


I am looking at it on my work monitor. As I am a graphic designer it is calibrated monthly to true colour 

The dove tan you posted is even paler than the mouse in question and the silvers you posted are way paler! The difference between dove and silver is determined by how dark or pale the mouse is, not how blue or brown tinted it is.

That mouse is definately a dove 

Sarah xxx


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL maybe how knows... a photo can be many things on a not calibrated monitor... I trust you

gypsy84 can i show your lilac/ dove in our breeding community? I am interessting to hear what they mean

Thanks.. regards Tipex


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I love the brindle babies, they are lovely I thought at first they were tricolours but both varieties are ones I've not come across before.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

tipex said:


> LOL maybe how knows... a photo can be many things on a not calibrated monitor... I trust you
> 
> gypsy84 can i show your lilac/ dove in our breeding community? I am interessting to hear what they mean
> 
> Thanks.. regards Tipex


Go ahead, here's a couple more pics of that one.









(bottom left)









I bred her, these are her parents:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:shock: Wow!!! So many, cute, beautiful, healthy mice!!! I think you are going to have your hands full :lol:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

er-um, er, a dove is a black with a double dose of pink eyed dilution. A Silver is a blue with a double dose of pink eyed dilution. Put two mice together the same depth of shade and you will see the difference in colour. When you have seen a genuine silver, you will never forget it. 
Thats how to make them and never be beaten on colour again. All those who show pale doves as silvers will get away with it untill someone puts a proper one on the bench. 
A blue is a black with maltese dilution-nothing else, if sepia and cordovan are present when you make your doves they will always appear chammy, and chams made the same way will appear dovey.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Those babies are stunning love the brindle and the tri


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Update on my hordes of mousies.

Here's the first baby pile with the brindles









Closeups of a few


















Looks just like my buck









Baby pile #2 with the satins









The brother/sister pair of satins


















A black tan satin (male)


















And out of these 2 does..









...I have these 19 pups









I have another 16 from two other does that were born yesterday, and a very pregnant Himalayan doe too. After she pops, that will be it for a while until I can sort them all out!


----------



## syoung088 (Aug 10, 2010)

*gypsy84*
They're gorgeous!
Any for sale? I'd love two new companions.

Thanks 

-Sarah


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Sarah! I'm keeping the satins for now until I have an established line, but any of the others are for sale.  Are you in Winnipeg too?


----------



## syoung088 (Aug 10, 2010)

No, unfortunately I'm not. I'm from Massachusetts (wasn't sure where you were from lol).
I doubt you'd be able to deliver mice that far. But it's still a joy to see all your beautiful babies ))

-Sarah


----------

